# New Beetle - translation and aggregation



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi,

I will try to translate the important points to my New Beetle conversion in this blog. I got some questions about it, because my "original" blog is written in german language.
My english is surly not the best, so please feel free to correct me, ask me questions, comment and be patient to me 

Michael


----------



## swapnil (May 13, 2010)

hi... just joined... 
m from the other half of d world.. so very little support here...

I am planning to get an old beetle body from scrap dealers and make an electric vehicle from it... 

about the chasis part i think i can manage it but doknow anythin about the electric motor and charging part...

I hope this site and ur blog helps!!


----------

